# Autotrail mercedes 208d front seats



## nick911 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all,
my first post so be gentle  , is it possible to change the front seat configuration of a 1991 mercedes 208d. I would like to change the passenger seat to a 2 seater so we can put the baby seat up front with us.? 
Also what are the regulations about carrying passengers in the back whilst driving, i dont know whether there are seat belts fitted ??.

Many thanks for any help.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi - and welcome.

It strikes me what you need to do is find an old Merc van in a scrapyard that has a double cab passenger seat. I think (but others may know better) that your cab will be fitted with anchorage points to accept a double seat - but you'll know best by having a look. I would expect them to look like unused recessed captive nuts in the cab floor. Of course you will also have to sort out the third seat belt, too - but once you've found a donor van the seat belts should be there, too.


----------

